# Pixlr won't open



## billubakra (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi,

I am using Pixlr in my work pc. From the past couple of days, it won't open when I try to open it. Even as an admin I can't open it. The only way to open it is by uninstalling the installed one and then reinstalling from the installer. But if I close it after installing and then try to open it after say few minutes, hours then we are back to square one. The OS is 10. I am a noob and only Pixlr will solve my purpose. In the process tab of Task Manager, there is no Pixlr process when it doesn't open. What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2018)

See if there is an update for pixlr. Also try some uninstalling utility like revo uninstaller free version to completely uninstall the software & then install it fresh.


----------



## patkim (Dec 6, 2018)

Did you or the admin install any other apps/programs in the last 2 days?
Did Windows download and install any updates therein in last 2 days?

If work policy allows the in consultation with Admin try system restore if it was ever enabled on your system.

Also just give it a try

open Command prompt as administrator  (Create a shortcut to CMD on desktop, then right click and click Run as Administrator)

change directory to where the pixlr exe file exists
now type in the command  START <filename.exe>  /HIGH  /ABOVENORMAL
e.g. if the exe is pixlr.exe then it would be START pixlr.exe  /HIGH  /ABOVENORMAL
You must be in the same directory as where the exe exists else give full path to exe in double quotes


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2018)

Are you noticing any other peculiar behavior in your windows 10 system? If yes, then it must be some BIRUS. 
You have two options now:
Use pixlr web version
Switch to Linux. Mint is a great starting point. If pixler don't have a linux version, ditch pixlr. Try to learn FOSS image editor like GIMP.


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 7, 2018)

Photo editor online - Pixlr.com - Is this the one ? Because its a browser based app. There is nothing to install here?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2018)

cute.bandar said:


> Photo editor online - Pixlr.com - Is this the one ? Because its a browser based app. There is nothing to install here?


Yes it is. And I use this browser based one only. It's enough for random and small photoshopping needs.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 7, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> See if there is an update for pixlr. Also try some uninstalling utility like revo uninstaller free version to completely uninstall the software & then install it fresh.


No update. Rather they have stopped the windows software development. Mine is not connected to the internet, I mean I have disabled the sharing of the data. I always use Revo Uninstaller. I have the pro version.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 7, 2018)

patkim said:


> Did you or the admin install any other apps/programs in the last 2 days?
> Did Windows download and install any updates therein in last 2 days?
> 
> If work policy allows the in consultation with Admin try system restore if it was ever enabled on your system.
> ...



Nope, no software or update from the past 4 days.
Its my laptop, so no admin crap here.
Let me try the cmd thing and I will get back.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 7, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Are you noticing any other peculiar behavior in your windows 10 system? If yes, then it must be some BIRUS.
> You have two options now:
> Use pixlr web version
> Switch to Linux. Mint is a great starting point. If pixler don't have a linux version, ditch pixlr. Try to learn FOSS image editor like GIMP.



Nope, no virus. Trust me I know what sites to visit or what to download.
You can't loop me in for Linux, YET


----------



## billubakra (Dec 7, 2018)

cute.bandar said:


> Photo editor online - Pixlr.com - Is this the one ? Because its a browser based app. There is nothing to install here?


They have stopped the development of the pc version and have taken down the installer file from their site.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 13, 2018)

Any help guys?


----------



## patkim (Dec 13, 2018)

BTW did you give it a try to the START command I mentioned in my earlier post?

What if you boot Windows 10 in Safe Mode and try to run the app? Does it run this time, at least to check?

Also try setting the app to run in a Compatibility mode for Windows 7. May be a Windows 10 update might have broken something.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 25, 2018)

patkim said:


> BTW did you give it a try to the START command I mentioned in my earlier post?
> 
> What if you boot Windows 10 in Safe Mode and try to run the app? Does it run this time, at least to check?
> 
> Also try setting the app to run in a Compatibility mode for Windows 7. May be a Windows 10 update might have broken something.



My reply to you vanished, yes I tried but it didn't work though.

Let me try in safe mode. Even in compatibility mode it didn't open.


----------



## patkim (Dec 26, 2018)

Try creating another user (local user) on your Windows 10 for the time being and try running the app again when logged in as that new user. Just to eliminate if there's any user profile related issue.

If you have time and patience, also try creating a virtual machine say a virtual Windows 10 within your Windows 10 for the time being (just for testing purposes) and see if it runs consistently from within the  virtual machine. 

However if you are in a corporate network such tryouts may not be allowed by the IT policy.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 26, 2018)

patkim said:


> Try creating another user (local user) on your Windows 10 for the time being and try running the app again when logged in as that new user. Just to eliminate if there's any user profile related issue.
> 
> If you have time and patience, also try creating a virtual machine say a virtual Windows 10 within your Windows 10 for the time being (just for testing purposes) and see if it runs consistently from within the  virtual machine.
> 
> However if you are in a corporate network such tryouts may not be allowed by the IT policy.



Safe mode didn't work. User profile can be tried. VM, can't do that. What I can do is try that installer in my home pc and will update here.
If Windows update was the reason then it wouldn't open for even once after the installation.


----------



## Samik (Feb 24, 2019)

I am facing the same issue in my laptop. It is a brand new Windows 10. I install pixlr, it opens, then I close it and it never re-opens. I actually have to uninstall, then re-install it fresh to get it opened. It is happening every time.


----------



## patkim (Feb 25, 2019)

When I had some free time, I decided to experiment with your issue and I could reproduce the same in both Windows 7 64 SP1 as well as Windows 10 64  (1809)  for Pixlr Desktop v1.1.1.0. Experiments were carried out in VMWare Virtual Machines. Generally they should resemble the real system but there are some subtle limitations though.

Actually upon the subsequent execution, it’s a dll named libPixlrCore.dll that silently crashes on Windows 10 at offset ed4ef Hex. Refer the event viewer for more details.

I opened the dll in Hex Editor and tried to put opcode for NOP (No operation) there but then the app would just abruptly crash upon execution. Then I disassembled that DLL & it appeared like the code executes a conditional jump near that address, so NOP was a sure shot crash.

Then I trapped registry events using Process Monitor  for both fresh and subsequent run but did not find anything specific that might indicate difference between fresh and subsequent run.

Then I looked into the Local profile files created by the app under C:\users\<username>\appdata\local\Autodesk and decided to wipe it out. This is hidden folder.

Now Pixlr is fooled into believing that it’s a fresh run and it freshly starts every time!


To be more specific app actually has issues with contents of the file it creates upon accessing internet in the background. C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Autodesk\Pixlr\Effects\server.json.

You can create a BAT file to delete this one file from your local profile  first and then start the app the way you like e.g. you can try START command in BAT or simply double click the desktop icon as usual. This has worked for me under VMWare Virtual Machine, I hope you get the same results at your end.

Despite, I personally did not find it as a stable application, even after a fresh install, the app kept randomly crashing here and there and asked me to connect to internet for best results, even though I was already online. (It might have to do with limited resources under VM). It’s a freeware and has not been actively developed anymore since 2015. Seems they have moved to the web based app.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 26, 2019)

patkim said:


> When I had some free time, I decided to experiment with your issue and I could reproduce the same in both Windows 7 64 SP1 as well as Windows 10 64  (1809)  for Pixlr Desktop v1.1.1.0. Experiments were carried out in VMWare Virtual Machines. Generally they should resemble the real system but there are some subtle limitations though.
> 
> Actually upon the subsequent execution, it’s a dll named libPixlrCore.dll that silently crashes on Windows 10 at offset ed4ef Hex. Refer the event viewer for more details.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much brother for going through the trouble. You are so kind. Noob here so can you please share the bat file here which needs to be executed?
A billion likes for your effort.


----------



## patkim (Feb 26, 2019)

Sure..can you please confirm if the trick works for you or not? Sometimes there are subtle differences between Virtual and Real machine and OS.
This problematic file in question is hidden inside your profile. So you first need to unhide the folder by accessing Explorer --> View Menu --> Options --> Change Folder & Search Options --> View Tab --> Check 'Show Hidden files folders and drives' then Click OK.
Now access C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Autodesk\Pixlr\Effects\ and delete the file server.json. Replace <username> with your actual Windows username.

Now try running app again. Hope it should run file now. Do update, if this works, then I can suggest a suitable BAT file.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 3, 2019)

patkim said:


> Sure..can you please confirm if the trick works for you or not? Sometimes there are subtle differences between Virtual and Real machine and OS.
> This problematic file in question is hidden inside your profile. So you first need to unhide the folder by accessing Explorer --> View Menu --> Options --> Change Folder & Search Options --> View Tab --> Check 'Show Hidden files folders and drives' then Click OK.
> Now access C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Autodesk\Pixlr\Effects\ and delete the file server.json. Replace <username> with your actual Windows username.
> 
> Now try running app again. Hope it should run file now. Do update, if this works, then I can suggest a suitable BAT file.


Brother, as discussed will get back tomorrow.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 4, 2019)

Unfortunately still the same result.


----------



## patkim (Mar 5, 2019)

I am able to replicate the issue on real hardware too. Pixlr fails to load subsequent times on my Asus Windows 10 Home 1809 Laptop. However deleting server.json from the profile fixes it. What version of pixlr and Windows 10 you have? Specially Windows 10 because each version of Windows 10 breaks something in installed apps and this app might not have ever been tested on Windows 10 as it's not been maintained since 2015.

What if you delete the entire folder Autodesk from the profile? Is Pixlr fooled into believing that it's a first run (You may lose your settings though)?

Your laptop being work laptop might have some constraints under mobile computing policy set by your org.
Have you installed the app as admin? is your current Windows user administrator or a standard user?

To see how this trick works, check out this screen capture to animated gif image uploaded at Imgur


----------



## billubakra (Mar 5, 2019)

patkim said:


> I am able to replicate the issue on real hardware too. Pixlr fails to load subsequent times on my Asus Windows 10 Home 1809 Laptop. However deleting server.json from the profile fixes it. What version of pixlr and Windows 10 you have? Specially Windows 10 because each version of Windows 10 breaks something in installed apps and this app might not have ever been tested on Windows 10 as it's not been maintained since 2015.
> 
> What if you delete the entire folder Autodesk from the profile? Is Pixlr fooled into believing that it's a first run (You may lose your settings though)?
> 
> ...


Pixlr version v 1.1.1.2015...........
Windows 1809 build 17763.316
Working now. I deleted the C:> Autodesk folder where it unpacks before installing and its working fine. Please share the .bat file to auto delete that .json file. Thanks a lot.


----------



## patkim (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, I was not talking about C:\Autodesk  but C:\Users\<Username>\AppData\Local\Autodesk folder. Deleting this folder fools Pixlr into believing that it’s a fresh install. However you do lose your settings, so better to only delete the .json file.
Follow these steps.

Create a blank text file on Desktop  or in your preferred folder.
Completely rename the file as pixlr.bat including its extension. Extension must be .bat
Now open the file in Notepad (Right click - Edit)
Put the following lines in it

@echo off
del "C:\Users\Test\AppData\Local\Autodesk\Pixlr\Effects\server.json"
cd  "C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\Autodesk Pixlr\bin"
start pixlr.exe
exit

Note that in second line, you will have to replace *Test* with your *Windows username*.
If you are a standard user just double click this BAT file. If you are an administrator and in case the BAT file gives any errors, create a shortcut to it and run the shortcut as Administrator
For better results, add this bat file as a trusted file in your antivirus settings, else it could be sandboxed still resulting into incorrect behavior of the app.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 6, 2019)

patkim said:


> Well, I was not talking about C:\Autodesk  but C:\Users\<Username>\AppData\Local\Autodesk folder. Deleting this folder fools Pixlr into believing that it’s a fresh install. However you do lose your settings, so better to only delete the .json file.
> Follow these steps.
> 
> Create a blank text file on Desktop  or in your preferred folder.
> ...


Thanks brother. Will do and get back.
In my case C:\Users\<Username>\AppData\Local\Autodesk only works if we delete the unpacked folder located at C:\Autodesk


----------



## billubakra (Apr 13, 2019)

patkim said:


> Well, I was not talking about C:\Autodesk  but C:\Users\<Username>\AppData\Local\Autodesk folder. Deleting this folder fools Pixlr into believing that it’s a fresh install. However you do lose your settings, so better to only delete the .json file.
> Follow these steps.
> 
> Create a blank text file on Desktop  or in your preferred folder.
> ...


The BAT file isn't working for me, but if I delete that file as you have suggested in the earlier posts it works fine.


----------



## patkim (Apr 13, 2019)

Have you replaced 'Test' or <username> with your actual Windows username in the .BAT file?
You might need to run the BAT file as an Administrator. Create a shortcut to the .BAT on to your desktop. Right click and run as administrator

Except echo off command can you run the individual commands in a Command Prompt one by one and tell me what error it gives if any?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 25, 2019)

@patkim
_Have you replaced 'Test' or <username> with your actual Windows username in the .BAT file?
You might need to run the BAT file as an Administrator. Create a shortcut to the .BAT on to your desktop. Right click and run as administrator_
Did follow those steps and replaced it with my username.

_Except echo off command can you run the individual commands in a Command Prompt one by one and tell me what error it gives if any?_
I did not try in cmd, give me time will try and report back.


----------

